# Sticky  Need Help Tracking a Wounded Deer?



## johnhunter247

johnhunter247 said:


> I would call bowhunter33 his number is on this thread and it looks like his track record is phenomenal


He is by you I. Kzoo I believe


----------



## johnhunter247

Is there anyone available by traverse city? One of my friends shot a nice deer last night up there and he is having trouble finding it


----------



## Rockokloco

One of my neighbors shot a big 10 point the last weekend of early bow. We tracked it about 80 yds, then lost the blood trail. He called a guy from Mich Deer Trackin Hounds. The guy had just come off a successful tracking job and was only a few miles away. His dog was able to track the deer another 400 to 500 yds. We never saw any blood during the tracking. But that dog was on the deer. We bumped the deer and my nephew saw it and felt it was not a fatal shot. The dog put us on the deer, but we did not recover it. It was impressive to watch the dog work the track.


----------



## mkriep2006

2016
Michigan Deer Track’N Hounds 
Recommended Trackers

Mike Riepen 248-200-9805
White Lake, MI
*Travels entire State

Jeff Murphy 517-449-2638
Dewitt, MI
*Stays fairly local
will travel if available

Bo Juergensen 269-876-1037
Berrien County

Mark Krull 231-218-3944
Grand Traverse,
Kalkaska,
Antrim

Rob Miller 810-240-4891
Linden


----------



## Jerry Ponds

bowhunter33 said:


> Cell number is 269-588-2847 my name is Chris. We Will also be selling fully trained blood tracking dogs about this time next year. We have a really good training program that my dad started back in the 70's. Just in case anyone wants to own there own. We will also give lessons with these dogs on mock tracks to show the owners how they work.


----------



## Jerry Ponds

I live in battle creek and lost a deer last night. When are you available? Thanks JERRY. 269-312-2261


----------



## Kzoo-Sniper

Sanilac County Hounds? Croswell area?


----------



## tmhoag1015

Shot a nice 9 or 10 point last night and lost him after about 500 yards. Live in Battle Creek, anyone in the area that would be willing to help?


----------



## fish_AK

Any dogs near Marquette? Have a friend in need.


----------



## Cigarnv

My daughter shot her first deer last night and after following very good blood for a long ways it just stopped. Any one available around the national city, twining, Whittemore area?

Matt LaPlant
989-324-0504
[email protected]


----------



## SCOOTER3148

Livingston County Deer Trackers . 248-320-2709 . Give us a call when you are in need of a tracker . We have recovered several deer in and around Livingston county . We are very confident that we will recover your deer when you can not . Will travel to all neighboring county's . Call or text anytime .Save my number to your phone . Will track local tracks free of charge for the youth /liberty hunt . Good luck hunting ! Please share this with all your hunting friends. I know trackers all across Michigan give a call or a text I can help you out . Thanks .Go Ck out my Facebook page . 
https://m.facebook.com/livingston.county.deer.trackers/


----------



## hplayer13

Who can track near Jackson County? Have a buddy in need


----------



## SCOOTER3148

hplayer13 said:


> Who can track near Jackson County? Have a buddy in need


Sorry I just seen this post . Did you find help ? I will go down there call me if your ever in need 248-320-2709


----------



## ratherboutside

I would like to recommend this team from riverview. Bill Markovich and his blood hound Elle. They came to grass lake to help me find my deer after 44 hours. She found with a little effort. His number is 734-341-9546.


----------



## Silver Panner

Any guys with dogs south of Kalamazoo?


----------



## Wandering arrows

I had Tami and Her dog Hawk out to help me track today and they are a great team . They took the trail a 1/2 mile farther on GPS then we could . Very impressed with what they could do. I highly recommend if you need help tracking


----------



## gman1984

Any close to bad axe, huron county line area? Too many large bucks in our swamp and will need to post number in cabin!There has been too many years that we have needed a tracker!


----------



## Lindsey

Tressa Bruce and her dog Vera helped my wife find her deer in Cheboygan County during rifle season. We appreciate their help. Vera and Tressa did a great job. Nice person and nice dog too. Bruce's Game Recovery on Facebook


----------



## robert miler

Kzoo-Sniper said:


> Sanilac County Hounds? Croswell area?


I can help if ever needed. 810-240-4891. Also look up Jordans deer tracking hounds on Facebook . My page is called Miller deer tracking .


IT.Fisherman said:


> I really like using my Havalon since getting one. Have let a few other use it on their deer and turkey, each and every one of them immediately went and bought one for themselves. Only disadvantage is having to replace the blades, but they are fairly cheap.


----------



## robert miler

https://www.facebook.com/Syprisandsargentdeertracking/
Rob Miller


----------



## YellowHogs

Well if there is anyone around Barryton for those who actually know where that is and are interested in helping find a from about 3 hours ago let me know. 2/3rd of bolt has got to still be in it. Found the rest of the bolt covered in good blood but the blood trail died out. 

Just inside of Isabella county.

Joe
313-410-3427


----------



## YellowHogs

Found a guy


----------



## YellowHogs

Guy was nice and helpful. Didnt find the deer. Keep iin mind I dont know much about blood dogs but the dog didn't seem interested in the blood or even smelling it at all. Dog lead us in circles and half the time the opposite way of the blood trail. It seemed like was more interested in following any other deer scent. We got lead in a giant wild goose chase it seemed like. He did say the dog was kind of new. We had to constantly point out the blood to the dog and half the time we had to find the blood again to try and get it back on the trail.


----------



## gatorman841

YellowHogs said:


> Guy was nice and helpful. Didnt find the deer. Keep iin mind I dont know much about blood dogs but the dog didn't seem interested in the blood or even smelling it at all. Dog lead us in circles and half the time the opposite way of the blood trail. It seemed like was more interested in following any other deer scent. We got lead in a giant wild goose chase it seemed like. He did say the dog was kind of new. We had to constantly point out the blood to the dog and half the time we had to find the blood again to try and get it back on the trail.


call Robert Miller if he is free him and his dog will find your deer if it’s dead.


----------



## SCOOTER3148

Here is a updated list of trackers in Michigan. Good luck all .


----------



## thegospelisgood

List of Affordable "Donation only" deer trackers -


Tom Laracey







Deer Recovery by Big Time Vom Branche, aka, "Chuck". Call or Text Tom Laracey at (941) 779-6124, tracking out of South Branch, MI, covering the following counties: Alcona, Arenac, Alpena, Iosco, Oscoda from September 15 thru November 15.

Sean Gerbe, Nose Down Deer Tracking. We serve Gladwin, Clare, and southern Roscommon counties. 989-578-0875 Follow our Facebook page as well www.facebook.com/nosedowndeertracking

Kevin Hanus Sr. Rose City Deer Tracking Hounds. We track for donations only. Sparky has 111 recovery's. We track in Ogemaw , Oscoda and Roscommon Counties.. 989- 685-8017, 810-623-0725 cell https://www.facebook.com/RoseCityDeerTrackingHounds/?ref=bookmarks

Al Serman, Dat Spotted dog Big Game Recovery, Gogebic County and the entire western U.P. in September and October. 812-717-0301 https://m.facebook.com/DatSpottedDog/

Chase Fackler, Oakland and Lapeer Counties. 810-728-3949

Brock lehman, Hillsdale County 517-610-1173

Aaron Gracey, St. Clair and southern Sanilac Counties 810-689-0693

Drew Amy, Mason county and surrounding county's 231-398-8410

Dale Weeden, Lapeer area. https://m.facebook.com/story.php?
=AZU_cUI03KR1yQKjsr5rIWjBJxrznrq5j3tUrH-zCJFIk8YlwVsuWdEBwBiL35Zgf4T2JuWa5EGtRVN6Uiy1DqoPCIrhTqk49hLnez7Y_B3Ah6FWY7HVYMoEhZO_ixos8ec&__tn__=-UK-R']story_fbid=438320093453947&id=293007611318530

Gordon Rogers, Edmore Mi., Montcalm and all surrounding countries County. 319-486-8612

Paul Sibary...Silver Creek Tracking Service is out of Whitehall and will track 2hrs in any direction from Whitehall 231-578-7735

Brandon Hill aka "Jack" Phone number 6168221683 Email [email protected] Tracking service in Ludington area must be upon request as I reside in Walker, Mi.

Jake Rose. Muskegon County. 269-217-8225

Cortney Robinson 8102806121. In Genesee county and surrounding areas. Scout has now recovered 39 whitetail as a 2 year old Bavarian Mountian Hound.

David Craig II dog is Dixie she is a year old beagle first year tracking I'm based out of Huron county but will travel to Tuscola and Sanilac county. Call or text anytime 989-670-3809

Andrew Frisque Menominee county with my dog Jack 906-290-0528

Doug Hulsmeyer 248-891-5757 Elba Twp Southern Lapeer County


----------



## Liver and Onions

Check out Sparky on that list......111 recoveries !!! And Scout a 2 y.o. with 39.
I'm on my 3rd recovery dog so I have some idea about the time, effort and money that goes into buying one of these dogs and the training. If you call one of the above "by donation" only trackers, do your best to make a donation that considers their time and expenses.

L & O


----------



## thegospelisgood

Liver and Onions said:


> Check out Sparky on that list......111 recoveries !!! And Scout a 2 y.o. with 39.
> I'm on my 3rd recovery dog so I have some idea about the time, effort and money that goes into buying one of these dogs and the training. If you call one of the above "by donation" only trackers, do your best to make a donation that considers their time and expenses.
> 
> L & O


There was one on the list we used for my bro. He was nice - dog was not well trained, I took him off, as I think it's a waste of time. I found the blood trail and kept bringing the dog to it - but all he was doing was following me/his owner.

Sparky's actually up to around 115 or more now...


----------



## Fishingparadise

Is this anyone’s deer tracking dig from the Imlay city area? Date and time are correct


----------



## Duwammer

Friday night a friend called for a tracker. The husband and wife team are out of Whitehall. The guys name is Matt with "Tagout Deer Recovery". They take donations. Phone number 231-342-5870

They showed up with a 4 year old bloodhound. With no found blood or arrow to start with and only the impact spot it didn't take long for the dog to find blood.

They'll track until the hunter says to stop. This deer was probably a muscle hit only and was tracked about 1 1/2 miles before my friend called it off.

It was my 1st time seeing a deer tracking dog doing what they are trained for. It was pretty impressive even though no deer was recovered.


----------



## Baybum

Responded to a very old post and edited please delete.


----------



## Martin Looker

No problem responding to an old. Watching a tracking dog work is a lot of fun.


----------



## bowhunter42

Bucks Tracking Service 
Siggy has 48 recoveries.
Will track in roscommon and surrounding counties.
517-243-9725





Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Wild Thing

This guy came up to southern Dickinson County to run a track for us last night. His beagle, Ruger, did not find Elaines buck but we believe it was because the deer is still alive. Put the dog on the first blood and he ran the track right down the blood trail we had marked with TP and flagging ribbon and even found new blood beyond what we had found. 

The handler, Jason, showed us the map on his GPS where the track led in a straight line all the way across the property to a large ag field. He said if the dog was not on the track, the “crumb trail” would show a bunch of circles and/or semi circles where the dog was searching for the track. He brought the dog back to the last blood and started him again and he ran the exact same straight track. We are convinced that the deer is still alive.

Ruger has 47 recoveries this year of 141 attempts, including 5 bear recoveries. Keep in mind that the dog is never going to make a “recovery” on a live deer that keeps going. I am confident though that this dog would have found our deer if it was dead. He is likely to get more work soon as today is the firearms opener for Wisconsin, although from talking to his partner last night, it sounded like much of his tracking has come from unsuccessful crossbow hunters taking long shots. 

He also runs the tracks for donations.


----------



## Wertweda

I read a lot of tips here, thanks!


----------



## Rooster_Smasher

Interesting thread. Some good reading.
I just rescued an 11 month old Plott Hound. I've had him for 3, coming up on 4 weeks. Creating a bond with him, spending as much time with him as I can. Been doing a little obedience work, not a lot. More or less letting him be a Pup in the fenced yard. 
Ok, so I did a couple drags for him. Nice and simple. No problem, he did well. That was off lead. Next day I used some Venison I had frozen in the freezer. On a lead, Did a longer drag and he did fine, 30 yards or so. Hour later did a drag about 60 yards with a 90 degree turn for another 10 to 15 yards. Did well. Easy conditions, basically on the cut lawn. He was amped up for that drag as he more or less knew what I was about to do with him. With him a little pumped up he was easier to read too.
I am planning on getting he and I tested in the UBT format to become certified. Long ways to go yet, but that's our goal. UBT 2 is our goal.

Couple questions for the seasoned Trackers out there. In order to become certified do I need to go to an actual tracking event to have a Judge/Judges score my dog and I, or can I find a local judge here in Michigan that will set up a track for us to engage and be tested on ? and not at an actual event ?
Next question. Do I need to be certified to go track a buddy's deer that he shot and do not charge him a fee. If I charge a fee, do I need to be certified ? The way I am reading it, I only need to be certified if someone, the hunter is carrying a unloaded weapon while tracking. I do have a CPL.

I am sure I will have a few more questions to help me get on the right track... 

Started a new thread on this Tracking Dogs


----------



## ottertrapper

Anyone in Otsego county area track? Raining tonight on a stomach shot deer so probably pointless anyway. Didn’t bump it I backed out


----------



## Big Frank 25

Deer Tracking Dogs in Michigan (michigandeertracking.com)


----------



## 252Life




----------



## doughman

Are there any dogs available for tracking in Oceana County, My buddy hit a nice buck and lost blood last night.


----------



## Liver and Onions

doughman said:


> Are there any dogs available for tracking in Oceana County, My buddy hit a nice buck and lost blood last night.


You looked at the list above your post, right ?

L & O


----------



## doughman

Liver and Onions said:


> You looked at the list above your post, right ?
> 
> L & O


Yeah I couldn't find one for Oceana


----------



## Liver and Onions

doughman said:


> Yeah I couldn't find one for Oceana


I'm seeing a name and number on the list from Oceana. Take another look.

L & O


----------



## doughman

Liver and Onions said:


> I'm seeing a name and number on the list from Oceana. Take another look.
> 
> L & O


Got it I was looking at the map list and not the post after


----------

